# Fatty tumors and skin itching



## NeverCryWolf (Jun 26, 2012)

My dog has a lump on her chest that I suspect is a fatty tumor and when I pet her sides, it seems like it feels hard to the touch (hard to explain) Should I be concerned? Also, she has been chewing herself and scratching and has red inner thighs and hot spot. We put Frontline on her, but I don't know if it's a flea issue. I also gave her a bath with oatmeal shampoo. Anyone dealing or have dealt with these issues?


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

See a vet. Only a biopsy/removal will be able to determine if it's a fatty lump or something else. Biopsy is a simple procedure where your vet will take a few cells out of the lump by doing a needle aspirate, putting the sample on a slide, staining them and looking at them under microscope. Its quick easy and your dog wont feel a thing. In my experience fatty lumps aren't hard, they are soft and jiggly and you can move them around under the skin. If it is hard like a golf ball it May not be a fatty lump, if it grows rapidly, is nodular and irregular in shape and wont move around much, it is probably not a lipoma(fatty lump).Dogs breed and age have a lot to do with lumps. These are all guidelines its not always this way but they give a fair indication. Chewing and scratching could indicate allergies. Once again, an issue for your vet. I'd get the lump looked at soon if it's on her chest. Hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I would second going to the vet. The tumor needs to be biopsied (you wouldnt ignore one on yourself, would you?) And you need to make the dog more comfortable. Cant do that without knowing what is going on. We had a tumor biopsied on our dog a couple months ago. It was benign, thank goodness but good to be sure. Good luck with your pup.


----------

